# The 3 M's



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Here are our 3 girls!!! The black one is Madonna, black and white is Moo, and Macy is the Long Haired!!!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

They have sweet little faces I want to steal Macy...jk...mostly...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Macy is a real cutie, especially her extra long whiskers.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, cute girls, I love the way Madonna is all ready to snuggle down in the pic of the three of them in a line!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

My mice wont stay still for photographs, there so cute I like all 3  .


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Hehe Macy is a fav of most people who meet our mices! Shes so good with other people she just sits in your hand waiting for some pets!

We took ALOT of pictures of them all together and only got a few.... they like to squirm too much!


----------

